# Indian



## Rusty72 (Jul 7, 2020)

Just finished these Indian. What do you guys think ?





!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 7, 2020)

Look awesome! Nice work. Thanks for sharing. The later teens short head tube is my favorite model Indian (second picture)


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 7, 2020)

I totally appreciate how much work it takes to get these bikes right this is a Columbia version of an Indian .25 years ago you could part one together for under 2,000 and it did not take years to do it


----------



## HARPO (Jul 7, 2020)

That's beautiful!! I've never seen one but for lucky people like you sharing a photo of what you have. Thank you!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2020)

Very nice!
Love the splash guard front fenders.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 7, 2020)

I think I just wet myself.  
Amazing bike!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ssum2 (Jul 8, 2020)

Great job on bikes and you have 2 indians your a lucky man


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 8, 2020)

Too bad one is not female.  No little papooses.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jul 9, 2020)

Rusty72 said:


> Just finished these Indian. What do you guys think ?
> View attachment 1225166
> 
> !View attachment 1225164



That looks familiar and wonderful! Great work


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 9, 2020)

Outstanding!  Congratulations, they are a dream bike for me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Nice looking bikes. Just curious though are these original Indians or built from other Westfield bikes? V/r Shawn


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 9, 2020)

First one I put together. Fenders and fork are 1916. 
everything else is 1917. Second one is all original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Rusty72 said:


> First one I put together. Fenders and fork are 1916.
> everything else is 1917. Second one is all original.



Nice, like most I really like the skirted fenders. V/r Shawn


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 16, 2020)

I'll take the one you dont want


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2020)

The aged red is to die for.


----------

